# Delta 10" 34-670 Table Saw



## Grizzle (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I made a purchase today on this saw for $40.00

Everything is there from what I can tell - just one thing confuses me.


When I slide the fence up to the blade, the reading on the fence is like 7.5 inches. Am I just not understanding how these fences work, or is something out of whack?

I can get pictures if needed. Thanks in advance,

-Josh


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Pictures would help, but it sounds to me like the tape measure is located incorrectly. The tapes can usually be lifted and relocated so that the zero mark lines up closer to where the blade and fence meet...then you can fine tune the cursor. The tape can also be replaced for < $10 if you prefer. It's also possible that the front rail wasn't installed in the correct location.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 10, 2012)

I'll get some pictures tomorrow, but in the meantime there isnt a "Tape" it's a round metal bar that the fence slides around. I believe the marking are permanent.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> I'll get some pictures tomorrow, but in the meantime there isnt a "Tape" it's a round metal bar that the fence slides around. I believe the marking are permanent.


Since the zero mark is reading 7.5", the rail tube could be that distance too far to the left.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Does it have two indicators, depending which side of the blade your using the fence on....


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 10, 2012)

*Pictures*

Here are some pictures

I hope its not as simple as moving the tube over?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

From what I can see, it does appear to be as simple as moving the rail to the right by ~7.5". 

If I'm in error, I'll refund your payment in full! :laughing:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 10, 2012)

There's only a few mounting brackets, but I will check it out!


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

it should move over no problem, I Just took a powermatic table off my old 64 artisan and put it on a delta unisaw I just bought, it fit fine so they must be semi standard mounting holes no matter what brand. looks to me like that fence would have to move over or u wont cut anything under 7 inches! hope this helps


----------



## Texas Swede (Oct 9, 2012)

Most accurate way is to just use a tape and measure from blade to fence.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

here's the OM for the saw:

http://servicenet.portercable.com/Products/Detail?isId=true&productNumber=34-670&selectedType=10344#

click on the "instruction manual" for type 2 of this saw.

the front rail is a 2 piece rail and it looks like the subject saw is missing the left side extension of that rail. remove the rails form the saw and shift it to the right. here's the parts diagram for the saw:

http://servicenet.portercable.com/Products/DetailDiagram?isId=true&productNumber=34-670&selectedType=10344


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

toolguy1000 said:


> here's the OM for the saw:
> 
> http://servicenet.portercable.com/Products/Detail?isId=true&productNumber=34-670&selectedType=10344#
> 
> ...



I think toolguy is the winner, I have that type of saw it is a two piece rail but if you only installed one rail it would look like the op.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

There are some people that prefer to use the fence on the left side of the blade. It appears to me that this rail may have been moved left in order to achieve this. So yes I would also agree move it to the right.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry for the late update, but you guys were correct. Simply moving the tube to the right corrected the problem.

Now I need to get a new power switch and the hardware to hold the splitter/riving knife to the table.

Thanks again!


----------

